# AVG Firewall asking about UDP



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

My dad was looking on a site about something in the stock market when he got blue screen saying there was a stop error message after he blocked a spoolsv.exe. When the stop error screen ended his AVG Firewall came up asking if he wanted to block or allow a spooler subserver app trying to establish a UDP connection. His laptop cannot connect to the internet anymore. Any ideas?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have a printer hooked up, especially one set up to share with other computers (ie. a network printer), then you want the spooler service to be able to connect.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, we are at a hotel. And i never have gotten that pop up. But the thing making it suspicious was the blue screen stop error


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're in a hotel, I can't imagine why the spool service is connecting to the Internet! :smile:


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, how do we explain the stop error? Btw, i haven't gotten anything about the spool server.


----------

